# problem access #gbatemp irc channel on efnet



## argi73 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi All,

I try to access on EFnet the #gbatemp channel but I receive the following error
#gbatemp unable to join channel (address is banned)

Is there any problem on Efnet..

Thanks


----------



## DarkLink (Apr 30, 2006)

Your banned silly


----------



## RomMastah (Apr 30, 2006)

Read this:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules

Ask one of the ops in the channel self, not in the forums.


----------



## argi73 (Apr 30, 2006)

but why?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and how I will send message to operetors if i can join the channel?


----------



## RomMastah (Apr 30, 2006)

Most of the staff here is also staff on the channel. 

Use 

```
/msg nickname text
```
 to private msg a nick on IRC.

Or use 

```
/query nickname text
```
This will open a new window on your irc client.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 30, 2006)

Please keep IRC disputes or problems within IRC. Do not bring them to the forum.

Please read the Forum Rules!

*Topic Closed*


----------

